# Über Batch-Datei Daten aus einer .txt-Datei auslesen



## Nicoka95 (28. Januar 2020)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem.
ich habe eine ewig lange Textdatei (.txt) und möchte über eine batch datei diese öffnen und bestimmte daten auslesen und in eine
neue .txt datei speichern.

Ist so etwas möglich?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Technipion (28. Januar 2020)

Nicoka95 hat gesagt.:


> ich habe eine ewig lange Textdatei (.txt) und möchte über eine batch datei diese öffnen und bestimmte daten auslesen und in eine
> neue .txt datei speichern.
> 
> Ist so etwas möglich?


Grundsätzlich ja. Allerdings ist die Frage so allgemein gestellt, wie etwa "Kann ich mit dem Auto in eine Stadt fahren?" oder "Kann man einen Kuchen mit Schokolade backen?"... 

Könntest du vielleicht etwas konkreter werden, was du gerne tun möchtest?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## ikosaeder (7. Februar 2020)

Das ist eigentlich eine typische Aufgabe für eine Skriptsprache. Python bietet sich da an.
Poste doch mal einen Auszug aus der Datei, die die Daten und das Format zeigen.


----------



## ComFreek (8. Februar 2020)

Technipion hat gesagt.:


> "Kann ich mit dem Auto in eine Stadt fahren?"


Da die Frage um Batch war wohl eher: "Kann ich mit dem Trabbi auf der linken Spur der Autobahn 180 fahren?" 

Wenn es etwas "natives" Shellmäßiges sein soll, dann kann ich PowerShell empfehlen. Ansonsten kannst du auch irgendeine andere general-purpose Skriptsprache wie Python nehmen.


----------



## Technipion (8. Februar 2020)

ikosaeder hat gesagt.:


> Python bietet sich da an.





ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten kannst du auch irgendeine andere general-purpose Skriptsprache wie Python nehmen.


Das freut mich ja, dass ihr hier alle so pro-Python seid 

Ich persönlich als alter Python-Fetischist würde natürlich auch dazu raten. Allerdings ist es für Neulinge immer etwas schwer verständlich, warum die sich jetzt Python auf ihr Windows knallen sollen. Wird echt Zeit, dass Winzigweich Python direkt mit Windows 10 ausliefert...


----------



## ikosaeder (9. Februar 2020)

Windows kommt demnächst mit Linux Kernel.
Anaconda ist schon ziemlich gut, nur h5py läuft aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mit Python3 in meiner Installation. 2.7 geht. 
Der TE hat wohl kein Interesse an Python.


----------

